# Smallest ASX stocks?



## stl_08 (1 April 2009)

Does anybody know where I can find a list of the smallest stocks on the asx by market cap?


----------



## maffu (1 April 2009)

The smallest stock I would hazard a guess at would be Brisconnect "trading" at 0.01 on the market with no actual orders and in reality trading off market at 0.0001c

I think this website has it for you.
http://www.afrsmartinvestor.com.au/tables.aspx
The Securities csv file has all the securities and market caps, although it looks like it has some errors as many are listed as a value of 1.
It also lists options.


----------



## So_Cynical (1 April 2009)

Here's the bottom 20 active stocks from an old list i have

LVL LV Living Limited 1,419,430
GBA Grandbridge Limited 1,409,675
RNI Resource and Investment Nl 1,395,092
HIT HiTech Group Australia Limited 1,364,000
FRV Fall River Resources Limited 1,319,430
IDE IDEAS International Limited 1,318,068
DMY Dromana Estate Limited 1,308,090
ICV Incitive Limited 1,305,000
GTE Great Western Exploration Limited 1,267,732
MRY Monteray Group Limited 1,200,129
HEA Health Corporation Limited 1,144,921
PXR Palace Resources Limited 1,136,226
BZI BrainZ Instruments Limited 1,067,459
USH U.S. Masters Holdings Limited 996,228
PHL Pearl Healthcare Limited 991,186
ERJ Enerji Ltd 909,270
GRP Great Pacific Capital Limited 906,695
CLD Costarella Design Limited 788,416
ENI Empowernet International Limited 788,111
QSS Questus Limited 596,729


----------

